# Apache verarbeitet nur eine vhost.conf



## Diablo82 (20. Oktober 2011)

Ich habe irgendwie ein Problem, dass mein Apache scheinbar nur die 1. conf anfast, die er in den Vhosts findet.

abc.conf:
<VirtualHost *:80>
   ServerName http://www.server1.de
   ServerPath /abc/
   ProxyRequests On
   ProxyPass                     /abc      http://google.de
   ProxyPassReverse        /abc      http://google.de

</VirtualHost>

def.conf:
<VirtualHost *:80>
   ServerName http://www.server2.de
   ServerPath /def/
   ProxyRequests On
   ProxyPass                     /def      http://yahoo.de
   ProxyPassReverse        /def      http://yahoo.de

</VirtualHost>

Wenn ich nun auf *IP*/def zugreife, bekomme ich nen 404.
Warum das****
NameVirtualHost *:80 ist in der http.conf eingetragen.


----------



## Bratkartoffel (20. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

schau mal ob in der /etc/apache2/apache2.conf die Zeile "Include sites-enabled/" vorhanden und nicht auskommentiert ist. Dann sollte er auch deine ab.conf und def.conf einlesen, wenn diese sich in dem Ordner "/etc/apache2/sites-enabled" befinden.

Gruß
BK


----------



## Diablo82 (20. Oktober 2011)

Also ich habe in der httpd.conf den Eintrag:
Include /etc/apache2/vhosts.d/*.conf

drin. Das sollte also soweit passen ?!


----------



## threadi (20. Oktober 2011)

Woran merkst Du, dass nur die 1. vhost-Definition greift? Kommt beim Aufruf einer Domain von vhost 2 die Webseite von vhost 1?


----------



## Diablo82 (21. Oktober 2011)

Also ich erhalte beim Aufruf der Domain von vhost2 nen 404, welcher dann im AcceccLog von vhost1 aufschlägt.

Ich verstehe nur nicht, warum er versucht das über vhost1 aufzulösen...


----------



## threadi (21. Oktober 2011)

Du hast doch gar keine unterschiedlichen Logfiles definiert für die vhosts?


----------

